

Crate.IO, Docker, Weave, Flocker and Powerstrip at SnowSprint - spanktar
http://cr8.is/1A2neK7

======
wonton
So it's basically an easily pluggable transforming HTTP proxy. That's pretty
cool.

My question is, what does this have to do with Docker at all? I understand the
use case, and I agree it's useful for Docker extensions. But this looks like
it has no reason to limit itself to one application; this functionality is
useful for a lot of usecases beyond Docker's API, and it could even benefit
its design to be a generalist HTTP transform.

Also, this gives me echoes of xkcd [1]. Is the right way to solve the too many
standards problem by wrapping it in one more standard?

[1] [http://xkcd.com/927](http://xkcd.com/927)

~~~
spanktar
Basically right now, you can't run two third party services at once, because
they both need to wrap the Docker commands. Now you can use multiple services
at once (Flocker, Weave, etc.) True that it's just a transforming proxy, but
right now it's something that's lacking for the Docker community.

~~~
wonton
This isn't a problem specific to Docker though. If you want to transform _any_
HTTP API composably, you want something like this, and my head is swimming
with all of the awesome things you could do with a general proxy that easily
allows this.

I also agree that it's a problem rearing its head in the Docker community, but
that seems incidental to the problem itself. This is ostensibly fixing a
Docker problem, but it could do much more for us all if it didn't artificially
constrain itself to that domain. That's all I'm saying.

Still, neat.

